# Solved: Favicon.ico doesn't show up on home page only



## :z: (Feb 27, 2008)

My favicon.ico shows up in Firefox for every single one of the pages on my website except the home page. I've cleared the history and viewed it on multiple computers locally with the same results. I don't have webspace for it yet, so everything is referenced locally.

Here's my file structure:
Folder0 (Contains the favicon "Icon.ico")
Folder1
Folder2
Folder3
Index.html (favicon doesn't show up on this page only)

The indexes in Folders 1-3 use this to call the favicon, which works:

```
<link rel="Icon" href="../Folder0/Icon.ico">
```
The main Index uses this to call the favicon:

```
<link rel="Icon" href="Folder0/Icon.ico">
```
If I put the favicon in the root directory with the Index and change the link to just "Icon.ico" it still doesn't work.

I'm quite puzzled with this, so if anyone can help, please do.

I don't think it's related, but my favicon doesn't show up on any page when using IE7.


----------



## :z: (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright, so this one was a pretty stupid mistake... I didn't notice that I hadn't closed some content for a meta tag above. All pages show up in Firefox now. Still nothing for IE, even though I'm using an .ico as my favicon. I know it can be done for IE, but none of the web instructions I've followed have worked.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd recommend putting it in your root directory and call it *favicon.ico*, that way you don't even have to put a meta tag for it to show (lots of sites use the technique, google is one of them)


----------



## :z: (Feb 27, 2008)

MMJ:

That was one of the many things I tried to get it to show up in IE7, but no luck.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

link?


----------



## :z: (Feb 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm all local right now... we'll be buying some web space when the website is ready. I did find one source that mentioned the image needed to be 4-bit, and mine is 8-bit. The Photoshop plug-in I installed only goes as low as 8-bit, though, so I need some other program to experiment with that, I guess.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you running a web server or do you only have it in a folder?

The favicon.ico method only works on a webserver (Apace, IIS, etc.).


----------



## :z: (Feb 27, 2008)

Ah, that would explain it. It's just in a folder on our file server. I bet it will probably work as-is when we have it uploaded to a webserver, then.


----------

